# any doctor on the forum?



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Thinking moving to UAE from USA. Am an anesthesiologist/pain medicine doc and wondering if anyone can provide tips how to negotiate contract and benefits? Best venues to look for 1st placement? i am interviewing with Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi in few weeks but also looking for other opportunities. Thx


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Were you lucky at the Cleveland?

Rafa


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Rafablanco said:


> Were you lucky at the Cleveland?
> 
> Rafa


Don't know yet. The chair I interviewed with was supposed to get back to me in 2 weeks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

gsanani said:


> Thinking moving to UAE from USA. Am an anesthesiologist/pain medicine doc and wondering if anyone can provide tips how to negotiate contract and benefits? Best venues to look for 1st placement? i am interviewing with Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi in few weeks but also looking for other opportunities. Thx


Have you tried the American Hospital Dubail yet?

Their total package for doctors seems very attractive.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

They offered a package that seems low for a consultant level at least from US. Also they have a non compete clause for 2 years in all UAE if you choose to leave earlier than your contract stipulates


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

gsanani said:


> They offered a package that seems low for a consultant level at least from US. Also they have a non compete clause for 2 years in all UAE if you choose to leave earlier than your contract stipulates


Interesting that you thought package was low compared with US - as it was certainly good compared with UK (remember, we have a government owned National Health Service - rather than private system!).

The non-competition clause is certainly in the contract but from what I understand, this would not apply if you left them to go and work in a government hospital - as non competition clauses do not apply if you go from a private company to UAE government position.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, be careful with the non competition clause as it can be an iron clad if you chose freedom at one point. I consulted with a well seasoned recruiter in UAE. She said any physician she knows of who sued the hospital over the n compete clause lost.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Not a doctor but my two cents having analysed my non compete in detail.

Yes, you can join a govt. hospital. The residency visa process will not be affected by the non compete. You will not be held in violation of any law. BUT, you will be in violation of your contract (between two private parties). So the previous employer would be in a position to sue you and would most likely win the case. You won't go to jail of course, but there could be financial penalties, and you may even be asked to not start work unless the non compete period is over.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Not a doctor but my two cents having analysed my non compete in detail.
> 
> Yes, you can join a govt. hospital. The residency visa process will not be affected by the non compete. You will not be held in violation of any law. BUT, you will be in violation of your contract (between two private parties). So the previous employer would be in a position to sue you and would most likely win the case. You won't go to jail of course, but there could be financial penalties, and you may even be asked to not start work unless the non compete period is over.


There was a question and answer posted in the weekend Gulf News a few weeks back about non-competiton clauses.
The local lawyer who answers the questions expressely stated that these clauses do not apply if you join a government job from a private job - so in the above case you could not be taken to court by your private employer - providing you gave them correct notice and took heed of any other clauses and penalties (furniture allowances, school fees, visa fees etc.)

Cheers

Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> There was a question and answer posted in the weekend Gulf News a few weeks back about non-competiton clauses.
> The local lawyer who answers the questions expressely stated that these clauses do not apply if you join a government job from a private job - so in the above case you could not be taken to court by your private employer - providing you gave them correct notice and took heed of any other clauses and penalties (furniture allowances, school fees, visa fees etc.)
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Okay, found the link. Non-competition clause in labour contract | GulfNews.com
To be honest, I am not so sure, as the legal advice I received [from a professional UAE law firm] said otherwise. He speaks about the ban, which for sure will not apply. But not sure about the breach of contract part.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Okay, found the link. Non-competition clause in labour contract | GulfNews.com
> To be honest, I am not so sure, as the legal advice I received [from a professional UAE law firm] said otherwise. He speaks about the ban, which for sure will not apply. But not sure about the breach of contract part.


Great! - thanks for finding the link to the actual question & answer - my memory was working correctly when I first read the article!! 

If you think about it, there is good logic in the argument - as by definition it is not usual for private companies to be in *direct* competiton with government bodies (especially as they are often monopolies in their own right).

There would of course be competition issues between two private companies in the same field and each company would be worried that the employee would try to take their customers with them when they moved to the new company.

In the hospital example a doctor, for instance, would not be taking patients from the private hospital to the government hospital for two reasons:-
1) customer base is different - private/insurance versus government health card/low cost self pay.
2) certain doctors (intensive care/ER etc) dont have regular customers - they just see and treat whoever arrives at the hospital and may not ever see them again once they are well.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, going to Abu Dhabi in The morning!

Really excited, meeting the department on Sunday, any news guys?
Any successful candidates?
R


----------



## shoppers (Apr 24, 2014)

gsanani said:


> Thinking moving to UAE from USA. Am an anesthesiologist/pain medicine doc and wondering if anyone can provide tips how to negotiate contract and benefits? Best venues to look for 1st placement? i am interviewing with Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi in few weeks but also looking for other opportunities. Thx


Have you been offered the job?


----------

